# Glovers Imperial Distemper Remedy



## falconer (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm stumped.  I found a Glovers Imperial Distemper Remedy H Clay Glover New York in a deep teal blue.  It measures 5 1/16" by 2 " at the rectangle base.  It has sloping collars.  Really stunning color but I can't find much about it.  I'd post a photo but I have a software glitch and can't download photos.  But I bet you bottle slueths can help me know what I found.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 23, 2006)

Did you mean to post this in the "after 1900" forum?
 Thats a hand blown bottle isnt it?
 The Glovers come in some odd colors , the last teal one I saw sold for $150. Value of those depends a lot on color shade and intensity.


----------



## falconer (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Gunther and no I was not sure where to post.  It has a ring collar but the seam lines go through to the lip, very strange but yes it does appear to be a BIM, with good crudity, and awesome color.  It is the darkest teal bottle I have in my collection and it is attic mint.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 23, 2006)

I've seen colored Glover's at bottle shows referred to as repros...

 I got one on ebay a few years ago and sold it a short time later, never suspecting that there might have been repros out there...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Feb 23, 2006)

If you look maybe 3/4 of the way down on the page, you will see what Digger had to say in answer to my 2001 question:

 http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/July%202001/july_2001_questions_ask_digger_d.htm

 Ron


----------



## falconer (Feb 23, 2006)

Again, not sure if it is a repro or the real thing.  It is crude and fairly heavy with a sand particle embedded in the upper back panel.  It has the number 412 embossed on the base.  I wish I could load a photo but hey the tech stuff sometimes goes crazy and I can't dowload at the moment.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 23, 2006)

Now that I think about it those weird color Glovers do mostly seem to be ABM, although I have had unverified reports BIM versions in aqua and teal.
 There is another bottle that is very similar...
 Dr KING'S NEW DISCOVERY FOR COUGHS AND COLDS   M. H. MALAIKA & CO.
 It is also usually ABM and comes in many odd colors.

 I have no reason to believe these bottles are repros or fakes at this point. They have been dug so I know they arent recent. They arent very common so they arent hard to sell. 

 Its a good topic to look into.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 23, 2006)

Check this out...


 http://www.insulatorstorage.com/fohbc/MSmith_Glover.pdf

 Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 23, 2006)

Interesting ... Italian fakes. That's a good one to note. I'll bet the Dr Kings were of similar origin. Of all the beautiful shaped bottles to reproduce , you wonder why they would pick a common shaped Distemper medicine? Must of been whatever washed up on the shore in Naples? Or as that author guesses they got hold of old molds. 
 I still think there may be some aqua or teal BIM non-Italian Glovers as they have been reported to have been dug.

 Good job researching Bear


----------



## capsoda (Feb 23, 2006)

My wife has dug aqua Glover's mange and distemper bottles but we always sell them at the flea market.

 I'll have to make sure we keep the next example we dig.


----------



## falconer (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm impressed.  Great job of research.  I don't know if it is authentic or not.  It is a wonderfully crude, colored specimen with a 412 embossed on the bottom, not a sticker.  If I ever choose to sell it I will certainly include the information you provided.  I love this forum!


----------



## David E (Feb 25, 2006)

GLOVER'S IMPERIAL DISTEMPER
 REMEDY H. CLAY GLOVER
 NEW YORK
  Amber, Teal 5" x 2"    (Fike)
 Does not give a date
 However on a Mange bottle it says owens bottle 1911 to 1929
 (Toulouse)  Seems to be an animal medicine co.
 Dave


----------

